# Solo 650 Manual



## Damo (Aug 5, 2008)

G'day. Anyone know where I can download a repair manual for a Solo 650? a workshop manual or owners manual will do nicely. 
Thanks blokes. Love the site.


----------



## davidshumaker (Aug 9, 2008)

www.solousa.com click on "Support". I think they have the online manuals.


----------

